# Stick on sight dots



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

Anyone know of other sources of orange stick on scope dots?
I have LAS "gunstar reticles" but the orange dots come in only four sizes ... two of which are too small and two that are too large for my liking.
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

aquaholic00 said:


> Anyone know of other sources of orange stick on scope dots?
> I have LAS "gunstar reticles" but the orange dots come in only four sizes ... two of which are too small and two that are too large for my liking.
> Thanks,
> Doug


Stick on Dots. at Lancasters. 
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...=2732&osCsid=343153bf5baeabb30efa08211e8beaa8

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...=7336&osCsid=343153bf5baeabb30efa08211e8beaa8


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> Stick on Dots. at Lancasters.
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...=2732&osCsid=343153bf5baeabb30efa08211e8beaa8
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...=7336&osCsid=343153bf5baeabb30efa08211e8beaa8


Bees, I looked at those and almost bought them myself, but one man's opinion of small/large leaves a lot of room for differences. It would be so nice if they's simply list the sizes of each sticker on a sheet.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bees, I looked at those and almost bought them myself, but one man's opinion of small/large leaves a lot of room for differences. It would be so nice if they's simply list the sizes of each sticker on a sheet.



Well you can always get an Avery lable and a magic marker and make your own custom dot, or hole or whatever ya want to see on the scope face. 

that's what I do until I get the size right then I match it up with a store bought version.


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

Those are the ones I have... LAS = Lancaster Archery Supply
I know I've seen other manufacturers but can't recall where.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Specialty Archery has yellow, black and orange dots & rings. More sizes, particularly larger sizes, than most of the Gunstar selections I've seen. I believe you get 3 strips, each strip containing 2 dots of each size. Not positive, but I thought Lancasters carried the Specialty circles & dots sheets as well. If not, a local Specialty dealer should be able to help you out or you should be able to go directly to the company if interested.

>>------->


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

the links are the specility super dots and speciality super dots mixed 

sold thru Lancaster. which are different than gunstar recticles.


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, those are the ones I had seen . Got a pack on order.


----------

